# Jennifer Aniston



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....just wondering


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

this has to go down as one of the most pointless threads ever









But yeah, of course she is f*cking hot!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> this has to go down as one of the most pointless threads ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....would you have preferred if i added a picture?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I myself don't need a picture, I know what J.A. looks like


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

me too
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Shes pretty bad, nice ass but needs slightly bigger tits.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

imagine waking up to that everymorning?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> Shes pretty bad, nice ass but needs slightly bigger tits.


 what are you talking about M, she has one of the nicest racks out there







, but thats my opinion so post away


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

you seen her naked?
MAD


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

yeah, she's hot.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > Shes pretty bad, nice ass but needs slightly bigger tits.
> ...


 It looks likes they are only B's. C's would be better.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> you seen her naked?
> MAD


 It shows her tits in the Good Girl. I never saw it. I might have to rent it.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

i like big boobs


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> It looks likes they are only B's. C's would be better.


 C cups are the best on a nicely figured girl














....unfortunately im not a fan of anything bigger or smaller than a c


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > It looks likes they are only B's. C's would be better.
> ...


 I totally agree, C's are a perfect size.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> I totally agree, C's are a perfect size.


 i'd drink to that post!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

C's are most def PERFECT!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nawww i dont think so, sorry.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme, what kind of girls are you lookin for/at/prefer?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

MPower said:


> Shes pretty bad, nice ass but needs slightly bigger tits.


 nicely put.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme, what kind of girls are you lookin for/at/prefer?


 short, asain or mexican, no ass, no tits.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> imagine waking up to that everymorning?


 you missed out the 'N'


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > bobme, what kind of girls are you lookin for/at/prefer?
> ...


 you just described a man


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what's the "N"?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> what's the "N"?


 in wa_king!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

> short, asain or mexican, no ass, no tits.


So, basically, you like exotic men


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > what's the "N"?
> ...


 o







...i killed the joke again


----------



## DoorsFan (Mar 6, 2003)

she's hot, i like her tits.....

ashley judd is hotter though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 hahaha...







on another note.salma hayek has the package too go..but j.a will do...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Three words.

Jennifer
Love
Hewitt


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 PWAHAHAHA!!! ROFL!! LMFAO!!







:biggrin:


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Jennifer Aniston hot? Does a bear sh*t in the woods!!!!
I really like Laetitia Casta though, or Yamilia Diaz or Giselle Bundchen


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 LMAO Rohmlizaman .that was funny dude.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Three words.
> 
> Jennifer
> Love
> Hewitt


 three other words relating to her.....

SO
FRIGGIN
HOT


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Three words.
> ...


one word........... tittiessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Another word:

BOIOIOIOIOINGGGGGGG


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Another word:
> 
> BOIOIOIOIOINGGGGGGG


 another word:

SPLURT!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

another word:

aaaahhhhhhhhhh







( in a peaceful relaxing way) (not in an ahhhh i just had my balls chopped off ahhh)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> (not in an ahhhh i just had my balls chopped off ahhh)


 i think if you got your balls cut off you'd make an "aahhhhhh" type noise, i think you'd be in toooo much pain to scream.....DAMN YOU LOREANA BOBBIT!


----------

